# follies are slow growers - is that bad news?



## rachie (Apr 23, 2003)

I wonder if you can help me.

I went for my 12 day scan today (I was due for egg collection on Friday), and the hospital had said that ideally, follies should measure 18mm for egg collection to take place. I started on 150 iu of gonal f and then increased to 225 after 5 days. When I was scanned on day 10, I had 8 follies of between 13 and 15 mm, and 4 under 10mm. Today, two of the bigger ones had vanished and one of the small ones had grown, but all are still under 15mm. The hospital now say e/c can't go ahead on Friday and that I will be scanned on Friday and Monday (they have increased me to 300iu) and if there is no increase, I will have to abandon the cycle. What I was wondering is, will increasing my dosage help the size of the follies and will it lessen the quality of the eggs as Ill have been on gonal f for much longer?

Many thanks

Rachel


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



rachie said:


> I wonder if you can help me.
> 
> I went for my 12 day scan today (I was due for egg collection on Friday), and the hospital had said that ideally, follies should measure 18mm for egg collection to take place.
> 
> ...


----------

